# more questions! water bottles



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

so currently i have one that came with my cage which has an end like this 









they seem to be having a bit of trouble working out how to get the water out, i ended up squeezing the bottle a little and they seemed very thirsty and obviously i'm worried about them not getting enough water, would a bottle like this:









be any better?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Short answer, no. The top ones are fine, though you might want to get the next size up ('hamster' size). The bottom type of bottle drips constantly in my experience.


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

It's not that exact bottle, it's this


















would it still be best to get the hamster one? sorry for all the questions i just want to make sure my mice are happy and healthy!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

In that case there's little difference between the two. The one you have is fine but if you have more than a couple of mice you may want the hamster sized one.


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

I only have two and they're quite small right now

Does it usually take them a while to get the hang of it? I don't remember seeing a bottle in their tank at the pet shop :?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It shouldn't take too long, you can always give them a bowl and a bottle until you're sure they know how to use a bottle. Also make sure to leave a cm or so of the bottle unfilled with water as this helps them drink from it.


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

Ok, i will try that, thanks for all your help


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

The bottom bottle from the Duna is ok with the Duna I wouldnt use it in another tank or cage, the second bottle you must make sure you push the drinker part in with the washer till it cliks or it will constantly leak I found it hopeless though My mice just climbed up it and chewed the lid to pieces .Go for no1,Its a pity you cant get small drinkers in the uk made in glass and I have tried you can only buy large Rabbit size but glass is best .All my drinkers i fix to the inside of the tanks with velcro.Dont worry about the mice finding out how to drink they will


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Geordie: you said you use velcro inside your tanks for the water bottles. How much velcro is needed in order to hold up the weight, and how much velcro is needed? Currently I'm using the holders that hang over the side of the tank, purely because I had them already and they do work quite well. Fortunately, mine don't seem to have any interest in chewing on the plastic of the bottle itself. They're much more interested in the bamboo, wood, and rope toys they have.

The bottle holder I use is this: http://www.petco.com/product/105628/PET ... lder.aspx#


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

I managed to find a small glass one with a smaller end on it too, so i will be trying it out
It's by a company called living world, and it's called an eco+ water bottle, i got it at pets at home


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Zowie said:


> I managed to find a small glass one with a smaller end on it too, so i will be trying it out
> It's by a company called living world, and it's called an eco+ water bottle, i got it at pets at home


Oh I like that bottle! looks very posh


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

It's very nice, for some reason it has a little plastic carrot in it!

It's also a roaring success, the mice drank from it straight away so i think the smaller end was a good choice


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The carrot is so you can easily see where the water level is


----------

